# bee hive removal



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes no since to me.
If it's sealed up how they going to get in?
Did you figure out where they where getting in?
Just a guess, old house with balloon wall construction, lap siding with no sheathing under it?


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Makes no since to me.
> If it's sealed up how they going to get in?
> Did you figure out where they where getting in?
> Just a guess, old house with balloon wall construction, lap siding with no sheathing under it?


Would you please educate me on balloon wall construction? Is this bad? and why is it bad?
This is not a "loaded question".. I never even heard the term before and had to google it to see what was going on.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And what did you find when you Goggled it?
Huge fire hazard, walls are open from the crawl space or basement all the way to the attic.
Has not been used for at least 50 or 60 years.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Unless there are members of the original colony that escaped, insects of the same species -in general- will not "recycle" nests. To the contrary; the presence of a nest is a clear message to stay away.

As to what else might find this nest interesting (mold, ants...), I don't know.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

joecaption said:


> And what did you find when you Goggled it?
> Huge fire hazard, walls are open from the crawl space or basement all the way to the attic.
> Has not been used for at least 50 or 60 years.


I only viewed the construction details and how it differed from normal modern stuff..

Thanks for the update.. I was just curious.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

PaulBob said:


> I only viewed the construction details and how it differed from normal modern stuff..
> 
> Thanks for the update.. I was just curious.


Search "Framing Construction Wikipedia"
Under "Balloon Framing", see disadvantages.

This is what joe was talking about.


----------



## Stew1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Makes no since to me.
> If it's sealed up how they going to get in?
> Did you figure out where they where getting in?
> Just a guess, old house with balloon wall construction, lap siding with no sheathing under it?


The Orkin guy said that another swarm will find a way. He specifically said that he has seen bees go from one side of the house to another just to get to a hive that was already there.

No balloon wall construction but, yes, they were getting in from under the siding. The lower half of my house is brick. That spot is sealed but like I said above...

There is a mess behind the wall from the honey dripping down. I believe there was a lot of honey, too. As soon as I touched the hive, the honey started oozing out of it. I'm worried what other problems could arise from having that mess. My wife believes the honey and everything else will just dry up. What do you guys think?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

http://forsythbeekeepers.org/bee-removal-faqs/

Excerpt from link:



*Why isn't simply spraying the bees sufficient to solve the problem?*
A honey bee colony within a wall can be killed with an insecticide by the homeowner or a licensed pest control operator. However, if the bees have been in the wall for more than a few days, wax combs and honey may already be stored within the wall. The longer the colony has been there, the greater is the likelihood that large amounts comb and honey have accumulated. There may be as much as 40 pounds of honey within a wall by the end of spring. The remaining honey and wax will either attract another swarm of bees, or eventually ferment and run down the wall or ceiling, so it should be removed after the bees are killed in the best way possible. Large quantities of decaying bees may also attract carpet beetles which could, in turn, attack natural fibers materials (e.g., wool, fur, or silk) within the house.


----------



## frascati (Nov 5, 2009)

I removed a very large colony with a shop vac and four long extensions. Took about 45mins to get 95 percent of the colony and returners from afield. The vac removed the comb and surrounding paper (yellow jacket nest next to chimney in attic space). Not a single bee noticed that I was connected to the other end of the nozzle 12 feet away. This way I was able to see the exact extent of the colony and remove it 100 percent. 

Eradicated two ground nests the same way. Even easier. Set the nozzle directly next to the hole, walk away, and leave it running for 30 minutes. The bees attack the noisy nozzle opening that is swallowing up their buddies and they just swarm right into the vac. 30mins later just maneuver the nozzle into the hole to collect the nest itself and then bury with shovel. 

I've also heard that if you have bee keepers in your locale they may want to come to your house and remove a honey bee colony for free. No pesticides, no exterminator charges.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think more bees will be an issue, I would be more worries about carpet beetles.



if you have taken most of it out you should be fine.


----------



## Stew1972 (Aug 23, 2014)

frascati said:


> I removed a very large colony with a shop vac and four long extensions. Took about 45mins to get 95 percent of the colony and returners from afield. The vac removed the comb and surrounding paper (yellow jacket nest next to chimney in attic space). Not a single bee noticed that I was connected to the other end of the nozzle 12 feet away. This way I was able to see the exact extent of the colony and remove it 100 percent.
> 
> Eradicated two ground nests the same way. Even easier. Set the nozzle directly next to the hole, walk away, and leave it running for 30 minutes. The bees attack the noisy nozzle opening that is swallowing up their buddies and they just swarm right into the vac. 30mins later just maneuver the nozzle into the hole to collect the nest itself and then bury with shovel.
> 
> I've also heard that if you have bee keepers in your locale they may want to come to your house and remove a honey bee colony for free. No pesticides, no exterminator charges.


Crazy story, Frascati. What about the live bees that are now trapped in your shop vac?


----------



## efreezee (Jan 22, 2015)

I would call a professional to make sure that all the combs have been removed. Leaving any traces could cause the bees to return.


----------

